
Show HN: Somersault, a vlogging camera for your phone - nate
https://medium.com/@natekontny/somersault-a-vlogging-camera-for-your-phone-e03adcf6c415
======
egocentric
That's cool. I wonder if face stabilization would also be helpful. This is one
of the use cases I had in mind when I made Faceflix:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/faceflix-cinematic-
movies/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/faceflix-cinematic-
movies/id1275307196?mt=8)

